# 4.2 A6 fuel consumption



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello,
I was just wondering what kind of gas mileage are you guys getting on your 4.2. And is it premium gas that you have to use?

Cheers!


----------



## Audi4.2S (Apr 13, 2011)

i use 91 octane and i get 13L on 100km


----------



## ilikeaudis (Mar 25, 2010)

i use 93 and i get 19-20 mixed driving


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

I average 18-20 mpg. Premium fuel. (heavy foot )
All highway I see high 20's.
Was alot lower when I didn't realize the intake runner link was broken


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

All Audi's require 91+ to operate at intended efficiency and output. They can run on lower grades of gas but the ECU will scale back the engine maps to avoid knocking which negatively affects both your power and fuel economy.

My economy depends largely on the conditions. Most of my driving is all very short trips (ie. under 5km) on surface streets with lots of lights and stop signs. In those driving conditions I'm approach Hummer H2 economy with a stellar 24L/100m (11mpg). Get on the highway and those numbers become 10.5L/100km (22mpg) on drives over mountain ranges to the BC Interior or 9.0 - 9.5L/100km (25 - 26mpg) for entirely flat runs like down to Seattle. The odd time I do mixed surface and highway gives about 13L/100km (18mpg).

The 4.2L is great on the highway, it's just not exactly the most efficient in town. Then again, anyone who bought an older 2 ton car with a V8 and expected good fuel economy was either more than a bit delusional or just didn't do their research prior to purchase


----------

